# TWSBI Vac 700 review



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

So I wanted to post this on FPN, but they somehow screwed up my login so I can't post. So you guys get to see this first. Enjoy! :-!





​
I tend to group my fountain pens into two classes: utilitarian and show. The utilitarian pens I use when I know I am going to be writing in less than ideal locations (dust, moisture, etc.). The show pens are for use mostly indoors, but they do get a lot of use too.

So this is a review on a utilitarian fountain pen, the TWSBI Vac 700. Having owned a TWSBI 540, I have been looking forward to their coming out with the Vac 700. I had bought the 540, a broad nib for it, and their inkwell in hopes that my purchases and others would fund their efforts to bring out the Vac 700. I always prefer different filling systems, and this one intrigued me.

Appearance and Design - Similar to the 540 in a TWSBI way. Sort of like a Vanishing Point looks like a Vanishing Point, this looks like a TWSBI. The necked body section is a little different, but it did not detract in my opinion. I got the Amber color, and it is pleasant to look at. I would have given it a 10, but I think the blind cap color/opacity is different enough to detract. As well, the clip is matte, but the rest of the metal is not. That struck me odd. *8 out of 10*









Construction and Quality - As with the 540, this is a solid feeling pen. There are no seams I could see, nor any blemishes. Everything screws in as it should and the vac system feels solid and works well. If it is like my other TWSBI, a drop onto concrete won't hurt it. *10 out 10 *

Weight and Dimensions - This is a solid pen. It may not take the manliness title as per a previous thread, but it is not small. Slightly longer than its 540 cousin, this is not a pen for those wanting a small pen. It is fine with me, so I give it a *10 out of 10*.

Nib and Performance - It uses a steel nib; mine was purchased in medium. Like the medium nib in my 540, it is quite smooth and a pleasure to write with. This nib, however, is drier. Not enough to complain, but present. No flex of course. I filled it with Noodler's Antietam and so far, writes well on different papers I have around. It should make a fine, all around every day pen. I'll deduct one point as it is not as readily changeable as the 540's nib. *9 out 10*

On a side note with regards to having the blind cap screwed down or not and posting, I have learned that when the blind cap is screwed down, a finite amount of ink is left in the feed. But in this position, the pen is more immune to pressure changes and is ideal for air travel and such. Leaving the blind cap screwed off the threads keeps the feed open to the entire barrel of ink. This would be ideal for writing reams. I have gone up to one page of 8.6X11 without any issues; I'll report later as I write more.

The cap also posts. Unlike the 540, it posts on the body of the pen, so there is no worry about affecting the seal by inadvertently twisting the posted cap.









Filling System and Maintenance - The vacuum system works flawlessly. As you press down on the plunger, the rubber seal reaches a belled area of the body and come down quickly. This creates the vacuum that then draws in about 1.1 ml of ink. If you want to fill it up completely, you have to use a technique I have seen used with other similar vac fillers where the air is pushed out by pressing in on the blind cap, inserting the nib into the ink, then completing the plunge (and avoiding hitting the ink well with the nib). I have done this and filled it almost completely.

TWSBI gives you a wrench, a small vial of silicon oil, and two extra o-rings for the portion containing the blind cap. With all this information, I'd give it more than 10 if I could. *10 out of 10
*

















Cost and Value - I got this straight from TWSBI for 85 USD. It came in the fabulous TWSBI package made famous earlier and included the wrench, silicon oil, and two o-rings. When considering other fountain pens of similar filling systems, you have to stick mainly to vintage if you want to keep the price down in the same level. I am talking Parker vacumatics, Sheaffer snorkels, Parker 51s, and so on. While these pens are quite nice in their own right, the Vac 700 is easier to maintain (no sacs or pellets) and, in my opinion, sturdier. At this price level and performance, I'd have to give it a *10 out of 10*.

Conclusion - This is a nice pen. The amber color is pleasing to me, its writing ability meets expectations, and I love the filling system. I do a lot of writing for my work, so I really use my fountain pens. I run my pens through rotation, but this one will be out longer than the others. Mostly because I'll take it places I would not want to put my favorite 51 or snorkel into.

So my final rating would be* 57 out of 60*. Is this rating high compared to maybe a nice Maki style fountain pen from Platinum? Nope. I am not rating this pen against it, but more against its brethren such as the 540. This is an everyday pen, and a fine one at that.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Excellent review Dan. TWSBI is driving me nuts! I've been checking their site daily for the past several weeks in anticipation of the VAC, Mini and 850 releases, but the moment I forget to check for a little while, boom, a review of the VAC.

Could I request a couple of photos from you? One of the VAC next to the 540, and one that shows the blind cap next to the barrel. I'm assuming that the difference in opacity you mentioned was between the blind cap and the barrel? I too am surprised by the different finish of the clip compared to the other trim pieces. There are certainly situations where I can see contrasting finishes being a nice design touch, but I'm not convinced that this is one of them.

Would you also mind explaining why the blind cap has to be unscrewed if the pen will be used for some time? Is a vacuum inside the barrel causing a problem with ink flow? I will very likely buy one as well, but will have to decide on a colour first.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Uwe W. said:


> Excellent review Dan. TWSBI is driving me nuts! I've been checking their site daily for the past several weeks in anticipation of the VAC, Mini and 850 releases, but the moment I forget to check for a little while, boom, a review of the VAC.
> 
> Could I request a couple of photos from you? One of the VAC next to the 540, and one that shows the blind cap next to the barrel. I'm assuming that the difference in opacity you mentioned was between the blind cap and the barrel? I too am surprised by the different finish of the clip compared to the other trim pieces. There are certainly situations where I can see contrasting finishes being a nice design touch, but I'm not convinced that this is one of them.
> 
> Would you also mind explaining why the blind cap has to be unscrewed if the pen will be used for some time? Is a vacuum inside the barrel causing a problem with ink flow? I will very likely buy one as well, but will have to decide on a colour first.


I know what you mean. But I am on their facebook page and it showed up when they started to sell it, so I took the plunge. Presumably, a clear model will be made available in a couple of months. That is puzzling, then again, I don't have an amber colored pen, so this was a natural choice.

I'll take the shots tomorrow for you. If there are others, let me know.

The pictogram/user manual included in the neat little package has one drawing where it indicates that the cap is to be slightly losened if "Long Time Writing". What I have learned is that when losened, the plunger is off of a seat and allows the entire barrel of ink to be used. When in the closed position, it seals the body of ink from the feed and makes it safe for air travel. A small amount of ink is trapped in the feed for "Short Time Writing" and "Carrying".

Oh well, knowing TWSBI, answers will be forthcoming soon. They do love their customers!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. I see what you mean about the opacity difference between the barrel and blind cap. I just looked at photos on FPN of the blue model and it's even more apparent with that colour. I'm not sure yet if it bothers me. 

The photos on FPN also revealed that the nib on the VAC is far larger than on the 540; actually, it looks like the same size nib used on the Micarta. There was also mention that it was possible to fill the barrel three-quarters full by using the flip and refill technique. And finally, another reviewer claimed that it caps well - I assume only for "short time writing". ;-)


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Here are some more pictures, this time with my 540 thrown in there.

Here is one of the mid-section:








And here are two of the nibs:
















And here is one of the cap ends:








And here are two of the pens themselves:
















Hopefully, that will show how the 700 is just a wee bit longer than the 540, but when posted, they are closer in size. As I had filled it up, it was hard to see the difference between the resin in the cap and the body.

Hope this helps!

Dan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for that Dan. I'm impressed with the size of the VAC; for some reason I thought it was going to be slighter in build. Since I'm a fan of hefty pens, I'll definitely have to pick one up some day.

So here's the big question: Do you prefer one of these TWSBIs over the other?


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Uwe W. said:


> Thanks for that Dan. I'm impressed with the size of the VAC; for some reason I thought it was going to be slighter in build. Since I'm a fan of hefty pens, I'll definitely have to pick one up some day.
> 
> So here's the big question: Do you prefer one of these TWSBIs over the other?


:-d:-d:-d

That got me laughing. All things being considered equal, I would get the Vac 700. I already have three Pelikan piston fillers and I like the fact that you can get a vac filler for under 100USD. That said, the 540 is sure a fine fountain pen all else considered.

Cheers,

Dan


----------

